# [EVDL] California DMV and EV conversion of my CRX



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I was to convert my CRX to an EV. Been toying with the idea for a while
now. Got the know how and could easily get the parts needed. But, a
question that DMV could not answer has stalled me. After I make the
conversion, what do I need to do at the DMV? Go in and say my car is an EV
now and need a new title?

Thanks!

-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/California-DMV-and-EV-conversion-of-my-CRX-tp17726897p17726897.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am in fresno ca.

I took all the receipts to the dmv and they got things started.
The want all the receipts as proof you are committed to this and not
just doing it to get exempt from smog laws and don't want to switch it
back to gas when their back is turned.
Then they require the highway patrol to sign off on it, There was
one stationed at the dmv.
Last but most important, I had to take it down to the bureau of
Automotive Repair referee station. They inspect it and change the motive
code.

When I called the phone number in the pamphlet they gave for Bureau of
Automotive Repair, The guy at the other end was very helpful. He used to
own an EV.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

